# Mahnung/Rechnung von flirt-better.com



## nich-mit-mir (21 Januar 2016)

Ein Freund von mir hat gestern folgende Mail erhalten;



> Sehr geehrter Nutzer XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Sie haben sich vor kurzem mit der E-Mail Adresse XXXXXX@XXXXXXX.com, dem Nutzernamen XXXXXXXXX und Ihrer IP-Adresse (Anschlusskennung) auf der Plattform flirt-better.com - die Plattform für erotische Treffen aus der Region angemeldet und damit unsere Nutzungsbedingungen bestätigt. Auf unsere Rechnung/Mahnung haben Sie bislang nicht reagiert.
> 
> ...



Das sind ja ganz schöne Witzbolde. Ich habe ihm den Tip gegeben nicht darauf zu reagieren und da ganze als Spam zu behandeln.

PS: War das jetzt eine Rechtsberatung von mir...???


----------



## Goblin (21 Januar 2016)

> Hier ein Auszug unserer Nutzungsbedingungen:
> §2 Registrierung Absatz (4) Die Anmeldung ist Kostenlos! Nach der Anmeldung geht die Mitgliedschaft automatisch in unsere VIP-Trail-Mitgliedschaft über. Sollte dieser nicht binnen 24 Stunden widersprochen werden, geht diese in eine Vollmitgliedschaft über, welche einmalig 99,99 Euro kostet.
> 
> Da Sie außerhalb der gesetzlichen Frist liegen und es sich um digitale Güter handelt, ist Ihre Widerspruchsfrist bereits abgelaufen.



Dass so kein Vertrag zustande kommt sollte jedem klar sein. Würde bei mir sofort in den Müll wandern


----------



## BenTigger (21 Januar 2016)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat gestern folgende Mail erhalten;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, ich denke mal, dass kommt ganz darauf an, ob ich ihm das alleine zu Hause sagte, oder offen im Forum, so das andere es sehen können.
Dann auch die Wortwahl: 
Wenn ich sage: Das musst du so und so machen... geht das Richtung Rechtsberatung.
Wenn ich aber sagte: Ich hab das auch bekommen und in die Tonne geworfen
Oder:
Wenn ich das bekommen, würde ich das in die Tonne treten und ignorieren, dann ist das eine Meinungsäußerung.

So, nun kennst du meine Meinung dazu...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (22 Januar 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> So, nun kennst du meine Meinung dazu...



Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## nich-mit-mir (29 Januar 2016)

Gestern hatte mein Freund wieder eine (letzte) Mahnung im Postfach.



> Sehr geehrter Nutzer XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Sie haben sich vor kurzem mit der E-Mail Adresse [email protected].com, dem Nutzernamen Kevin9998 und Ihrer IP-Adresse (Anschlusskennung) auf der Plattform flirt-better.com - die Plattform für erotische Treffen aus der Region angemeldet und damit unsere Nutzungsbedingungen bestätigt. Auf unsere Rechnung/Mahnung haben Sie bislang nicht reagiert bzw. keine Zahlung geleistet.
> 
> ...



Über nächste Woche kommt bestimmt ein Mahnbescheid.


----------



## passer (29 Januar 2016)

Die Masche ist ähnlich wie bei Routerplaner-24 /ODV und anderen.
Dieses alles kann man nur mit Humor sehen, und hoffen, das alle betroffenen ihren Kopf walten lassen, und nicht zahlen.
Spamfilter kann da auch emotional helfen.


----------



## Goblin (29 Januar 2016)

Vielleicht solle man mal die Bank darüber informieren was ihr Kunde da so treibt

https://www.paycenter.de/


----------



## nich-mit-mir (30 Januar 2016)

Goblin schrieb:


> Vielleicht solle man mal die Bank darüber informieren was ihr Kunde da so treibt
> 
> https://www.paycenter.de/


Gute Idee, werde das mal weiter geben


----------

